# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  NEED HELP AND ADVICE IM WEAK!!! (Comming Off 16 Week Test cycle)

## SpaghettiPants

Glad to see your English hasn't changed a bit, OceanMarketting.

----------


## Asspain

Can anybody here hook me up with the Mayor? Its kinda urgent.

----------


## sweetbootylove

yes, weak in business, weak in life.

----------


## Nayte

BahaAHAHAHahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHahahaaaaaaa.....*cou gh*....*pant*....BwhaAHHAHAHAAAHAAHAHAAA!

Seriously though -- ...b.WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

----------


## fatluke_nofx

what is all this? i dont get it... who is ocean marketing? why you guys laughing at him?

----------


## SSS

Here is an idea Paul, stop roid raging on your wife.

courtindex.sdcourt.ca.gov/CISPublic/casedetail?casenum=DVN14325&casesite=NC&applcode=D

----------

